# Which Alfine 8 Shifter?



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

I am setting up my 29er Inbred for bikepacking with an Alfine 8 disc rear wheel. I am looking for guidance in which shifter to buy.

The shifter will go on a standard MTB bar with Speed Dial levers for BB7s.

I see several types of shifters on the market for Alfine 8 hubs. My hub is the standard S501.

Is this the shifter I need, an SL S503? Here is a link/photo:

https://www.modernbike.com/ItemGroup.asp?IGPK=2126204102










Thanks for the help!


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

The shifter to use depends on the cassette joint (CJ-8S20 or CJ-8S40) you have (should be in the small parts kit).


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

This is the small parts kit I was planning to order:

https://www.modernbike.com/ItemGroup.asp?IGPK=2126203953


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

That looks like CJ-8S20. Better get Shimano part numbers from Modern Bike and verify compatibility.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

anga said:


> The shifter to use depends on the cassette joint (CJ-8S20 or CJ-8S40) you have (should be in the small parts kit).


No, it doesn't - the only difference between the two cassette joint kits is that one (CJ-8S40) has (questionable) weather sealing and the other doesn't. See  here 
Cable pull, of course, remains exactly the same and the shifter you pictured is the only Shimano Alfine 8 speed trigger shifter there is (well, there's a silver version too).
Or you could use the Nexus twist shifter if you want to but it's a bit "plasticky" feeling.

If you can live without a gear indication you could always use one of these, of course.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Thinking I will stick with the Shimano shifter for now, unless there is a compelling reason to go with the Zeroed. (BTW, I don't care about the optical thingy.)


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

The Zerode shifter (which of course is a SRAM X9 with a different index plate) looks and feels like a nicer bit of equipment, takes up a bit less space and has a different feel - not better or worse, just different.
As an aside, it's not as leg/knee friendly as the Alfine shifter, as it has lots of nice sharp corners rather than being smooth and rounded.......


----------



## Yo Yo (Jan 2, 2012)

Andy R said:


> The Zerode shifter (which of course is a SRAM X9 with a different index plate) looks and feels like a nicer bit of equipment, takes up a bit less space and has a different feel - not better or worse, just different.
> As an aside, it's not as leg/knee friendly as the Alfine shifter, as it has lots of nice sharp corners rather than being smooth and rounded.......


Are you talking from experience?
The Zerode/Sram shifter is way nicer to use in every way than the Shimano one IMO. It's modified internally as well as externally. Multi shifts also unlike the Alfine one.
About $90 from Zerode site. Highly recommend it. Other option is Nexus grip shift if you're that way inclined.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, from experience, otherwise it wouldn't have occurred to me to comment on it.
The only modification to the X9 shifter is the replacement of the original index plate with the Zerode one. There are no external mods, unless a Zerode decal counts. 

Yes, it multi-shifts but only upwards unfortunately, which I hardly ever use.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Ordered my Alfine 8 shifter a few days ago. Only went with it over ther Zerode because it seemed to have a smaller lever. 

My wheel looks beautiful -- built by Steve at SRLPE. I will have to post some pix.


----------



## Yo Yo (Jan 2, 2012)

Andy R said:


> Yes, from experience, otherwise it wouldn't have occurred to me to comment on it.
> The only modification to the X9 shifter is the replacement of the original index plate with the Zerode one. There are no external mods, unless a Zerode decal counts.
> 
> Yes, it multi-shifts but only upwards unfortunately, which I hardly ever use.


I work for a business selling Zerodes, and we've never had anyone want to go back to the Alfine shifter. Hence why I was surprised by your comment. and you can't blame me for wondering if you were just speculating, it is the internetz after all. Where most people seem to just regurgitate stuff or guess.
Yes different size inside. Was unaware of the term "indexing plate". Thought you may have meant something external, My bad.
Still, statistically your 1 in about 40 that I know who prefers it.
Sram is lighter, allows more brake positioning options, feels more ergonomic IMO. Just feel your comments were a bit misguiding from my experiences of lots of other users opinions. But to each there own. Alfine shifter is still fine. Keen to try the Nexus twit shifter I have some time. Good for multi shifts if that's what you want. Loved my Rohloff shifter for that reason, although you could over shift from time to time, and it had nice clunky shifts. Anyway, I'm rambling. Enjoy your shifter OP and Andy R. If you can't get your brake inboard far enough for one finger braking, get the Alfine one. Or if you want a lighter set up, tidier bars(match Maker).


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey, Yo Yo, I think that you've got me a bit wrong here. I'm in no hurry to go back to the Alfine shifter and I think that its only advantage is that it is more "knee friendly" - although, to be fair, it's my shin that the Zerode shifter made a lasting impression on (well, the scar's still visible a few months later....)

As far as the multi-shifting bit goes - all I meant was that it's not very often that I need to change up 2 or 3 gears at a time, whereas (if the 8 speed hub wasn't "rapid rise") it would be useful to dump a few gears in a hurry, like multi-shift was designed to do.
The Zerode shifter is a nice, quality, alternative to the OEM shifter and looks like something that belongs on a nice, carefully specced mtb, unlike the Alfine shifter, which looks more at home on a shopping bike....

Anyway - have a good 2014, man!


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

Andy R said:


> No, it doesn't - the only difference between the two cassette joint kits is that one (CJ-8S40) has (questionable) weather sealing and the other doesn't. See  here
> Cable pull, of course, remains exactly the same and the shifter you pictured is the only Shimano Alfine 8 speed trigger shifter there is (well, there's a silver version too).


While the shifter (the part that attaches to the handlebar) is the same, the end where the cable connects to the hub is different for the two cassette joints. You can always buy the shifter for one cassette hub, obtain the extra parts and modify. Or, you can buy the shifter configured for the cassette hub that you own.


----------



## classrc (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks like the OP bought the Shimano shifter, which work fine. I just want to add my experiences.

I have two bikes with Alfine 8 hubs, one with the Shimano trigger shifter and one with the Zerode (mod'd SRAM) shifter. I'll say from experience that I prefer the Zerode shifter. While they both work well, the shifts seem more precise with the Zerode shifter. Also, it seems just nicer in quality, metal not plastic, etc... I've had absolutely no issues with either. I've also used both cassette joints with both shifters without issue.


----------



## cansado (May 11, 2009)

Hello,

Is it possible to use a bar end shifter in friction mode with an alfine 8?

Thanks


----------



## classrc (Sep 18, 2011)

It would shift, but the hub is so sensitive to cable pull and indexing, you'd be constantly tweaking the shifter and run the risk of destroying the hub.


----------



## cansado (May 11, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

anga said:


> While the shifter (the part that attaches to the handlebar) is the same, the end where the cable connects to the hub is different for the two cassette joints. You can always buy the shifter for one cassette hub, obtain the extra parts and modify. Or, you can buy the shifter configured for the cassette hub that you own.


I have both Alfine 8 cassette joints, Alfine trigger shifter, Nexus grip shifter and three different Alfine 8 hubs. They all interchange perfectly without any issues WITHOUT any adjustments. I've never seen or heard of what you claim, please post part numbers and relevant Shimano documents to back up this claim.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

If you have the CJ-8S20 cassette joint then all you need is the cable and shifter - if you buy the CJ8S-40 then in addition you need -

Rubber Cover: Y-74Y 27000
Outer Casing Holder: Y-74Y 28000
Rubber Bellows: Y-74Y 30200

The rubber cover and rubber bellows are for weatherproofing and the "outer casing holder" is just a cable stop which the ferrule on the cable outer fits into. Like on the 8S20 cassette joint really.

There is only one shifter and the cable that comes with it is just a length of gear cable inner anyway, so what can change here?

Maybe some places are selling a shifter bundled with the above three items but I've never seen anywhere that does and there are no different Shimano part numbers.


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

seat of the pants: the gods have spoken.

Read this for shifters for CJ-8S20 and CJ-8S40

If you want the part numbers, google is your friend


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

anga said:


> If you want the part numbers, google is your friend


Yes, they're the part numbers that I posted above.


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

Andy R said:


> Yes, they're the part numbers that I posted above.


The shifters for the two cassettes have different part numbers.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

anga said:


> seat of the pants: the gods have spoken.
> 
> Read this for shifters for CJ-8S20 and CJ-8S40
> 
> If you want the part numbers, google is your friend


I read the rant, you have misinterpreted the issue. In the rant, the user's issue has nothing to do with the shifter, only that if you go with the "sealed" cassette joint be sure to get all the parts. Both cassette joints work with any of the Shimano 8 speed IGH, Nexus or Alfine. BTW, I bought the sealed cassette joint and it came with all the parts.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

anga said:


> The shifters for the two cassettes have different part numbers.


Well, will you please enlighten this stupid old man and tell me what the part numbers are and how the shifters differ?
As far as I know the only part number is SL-S500.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Andy R said:


> ...As far as I know the only part number is SL-S500.


As far as I know, you're right, if you read the long winded rant that is the reference for the claim, the LBS ordered the "improved" sealed cassette joint and it didn't come as a kit. I bought mine from universal, it came as a kit, Shimano part number ICJ8S40WT (scroll down ~2/3 of the page):
Universal Cycles -- Shimano Alfine/Nexus Internal Gear Hub Parts









This cassette joint uses everything from the shifter (cable, housing, cable end/ferrule and cable anchor) but you have to remove the cable anchor to string the big fat sealed end and bellows that this cassette joint includes. Then you have to set the anchor to the correct position/length on the shifter cable so the hub shifts correctly.

BTW, universal shows a new Alfine 8 trigger shifter (still only one part number) the SL-503, Shimano part number ESLS503210LLL:
Universal Cycles -- Shimano SL-S503 Alfine 8 Speed Shifter


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

google for results https://www.google.co.in/search?q=cj-8s40+shifter&oq=cj-8s40r 
SL-S503-210LSL for CJ-8S40
SL-S503-210LLL for CJ-8S20


----------



## Yo Yo (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry, but WTF? I can't believe you guys are geeking out so hard on this. Just buy whatever you need for your climate, or barstadise it if you get the two wrong sorts. It's just to hold the outer cable FFS.
Throws on flame suit.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Yo Yo said:


> Sorry, but WTF? I can't believe you guys are geeking out so hard on this. Just buy whatever you need for your climate, or barstadise it if you get the two wrong sorts. It's just to hold the outer cable FFS.
> Throws on flame suit.


No flaming from me - I agree with you. And I still stand by my assertion that the *shifter* (not cable fittings etc etc) is one and the same, there are *not* two versions.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

anga said:


> google for results https://www.google.co.in/search?q=cj-8s40+shifter&oq=cj-8s40r
> SL-S503-210LSL for CJ-8S40
> SL-S503-210LLL for CJ-8S20


Those two numbers are for silver or black versions of the new 503 shifter. Try again but I am pretty sure you'll keep striking out. All the Nexus/Alfine shifters work with either cassette joint as per my previous post.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

For the record, I purchased the SLS503 shifter in black and the Alfine small parts kit for the 8-spd, but almost forgot to order the 35mm to 6-bolt discbrake rotor adapter for the Alfine hub.

So I still need to get the 35mm to 6 bolt adapter, the "rotor installation ring" that secures it to the hub, and the tool (TL-LR10) to screw in the ring.
(An external BB installation tool might work for this. If so, then no need to get the TL-LR10 tool).


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

And as an update: I'm piling miles on my Alfine 8-converted Inbred and loving it! Shifts so smooth and quiet, and it has a huge gear range. Running 32x23 for bikepacking.


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

For CJ-8S20
silver: SL-S503-210LLS
black: SL-S503-210LLL

For CJ-8S40
silver: SL-S503-210LSS
black: SL-S503-210LSL

Hope this settles the issue!!


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

Yo Yo said:


> Sorry, but WTF? I can't believe you guys are geeking out so hard on this. Just buy whatever you need for your climate, or barstadise it if you get the two wrong sorts. It's just to hold the outer cable FFS.
> Throws on flame suit.


If you don't care, then don't post--as simple as that.



Andy R said:


> Well, will you please enlighten this stupid old man and tell me what the part numbers are and how the shifters differ?
> As far as I know the only part number is SL-S500.


See part numbers in previous post.



pursuiter said:


> Those two numbers are for silver or black versions of the new 503 shifter. Try again but I am pretty sure you'll keep striking out. All the Nexus/Alfine shifters work with either cassette joint as per my previous post.


See part numbers in previous post.
Why don't you back up your claims by posting photos of your shifters connected to the two cassettes?
*******************************************************
All any one had to do was just google--the answers were within the first two pages.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Never mind the part numbers - the simple fact is that any 8 speed Alfine shifter (whatever part # it has)will work with any 8 speed Alfine hub.
They all pull the same amount of cable per gear shift, the same amount in total and the hubs all have the same requirements.

There's no need for photos, common sense will tell you that they'll work. Just as the Zerode shifter will work with either cassette joint - at the end of the day it's just a cable stop, not black magic!

And just because Shimano may or may not have two part numbers, the items can still be indentical - IS-PM 180mm front and IS-PM 160 rear brake adaptors being a case in point.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

anga said:


> ...Why don't you back up your claims by posting photos of your shifters connected to the two cassettes?...


Would it blow your mind if I told you I'm running a Nexus gripshift with the sealed cassette joint? Google my Moonlander and you'll find some pictures of it.


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

Andy R said:


> Never mind the part numbers - the simple fact is that any 8 speed Alfine shifter (whatever part # it has)will work with any 8 speed Alfine hub.





> Well, will you please enlighten this stupid old man and tell me what the part numbers are and how the shifters differ?


First you ask for the part numbers and after I post them, you don't care!!



pursuiter said:


> Would it blow your mind if I told you I'm running a Nexus gripshift with the sealed cassette joint? Google my Moonlander and you'll find some pictures of it.


Why don't you post the pictures to backup your claims about using all Nexus 8/Alfine 8 shifters with both cassettes?
No pictures and they are empty claims!!


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

anga said:


> First you ask for the part numbers and after I post them, you don't care!!
> 
> Why don't you post the pictures to backup your claims about using all Nexus 8/Alfine 8 shifters with both cassettes?
> No pictures and they are empty claims!!


This is getting ridiculous now - the following are the facts :-

All Alfine and Nexus 8 speed hubs need the same cable pull per gear shift - I'm not saying that the pull for each gear is identical, as I don't believe it is, but that each hub has the same requirements.

All Nexus and Alfine 8 shifters (and the Zerode indexed Sram shifter) are indexed to pull the correct amount of cable per shift.

The only thing that would alter the cable pull required would be if the drum that the cable wraps around on the cassette joint was a different diameter on the weatherproof version compared to the other. It's not, it's identical.

If you had a properly positioned cable stop on the frame you wouldn't even need a cable stop on the cassette joint, the cable inner could go straight to the hub. This would work perfectly well with an EBB and would make no difference to the shifting.

There are people here who state that they've used both cassette joints with the same shifter with no issues.
Maybe that's just how it is then, unless you still think that they're deluded or, even stranger, lying??


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

^ What is ridiculous is your fragile ego. I gave you more than one chance to google and discover the part numbers yourself. You insisted on the part numbers and after I take the trouble to post them, all you can say is "Never mind the part numbers."

Anyone can claim anything--I just asked pursuiter, and not you, for proof, just like he did. Anyways, he can speak for himself.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

anga said:


> ...he can speak for himself.


anga, you're right, I've never seen those additional part numbers, I assume the newer number includes the big bulbous sealed end piece. As you requested, here's my Moonlander with Nexus grip shift and sealed cassette joint:

















The part number I listed for the sealed cassette will work with any Nexus/Alfine shifter, that's the exact kit I used. Knowledge is required, all the parts are there.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

anga said:


> ^ What is ridiculous is your fragile ego. I gave you more than one chance to google and discover the part numbers yourself. You insisted on the part numbers and after I take the trouble to post them, all you can say is "Never mind the part numbers."
> 
> Anyone can claim anything--I just asked pursuiter, and not you, for proof, just like he did. Anyways, he can speak for himself.


Whatever, yessir - you'll be right.


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

Andy R said:


> Whatever, yessir - you'll be right.


No--all you had to do was say a simple "Thank you" after I went to the trouble of posting the part numbers that you wanted. If that was too much, you could have remained silent. Instead, you made a big deal of it.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Ah - the joys of the interwebz, Anga. People (you, me, whoever) getting their knickers in a twist over bugger all.
Now, if we could sit and have a beer together, you'd see what I mean and I'd see what you're getting at. But that we can't do.
Such is life, I guess....


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

pursuiter said:


> View attachment 866153
> 
> 
> View attachment 866154


Nice Setup!
Sorry a bit out of topic here, but don't you think routing your cable along the seatstay then under the toptube would make your moonlander cable routing a bit cleaner?
I don't mean to criticize but that's what I did on my Pug with the yellow anti-rotation washer on the non-drive side ;-)


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

Here how I route my cables









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Bullit_cn said:


> I don't mean to criticize but that's what I did on my Pug with the yellow anti-rotation washer on the non-drive side ;-)


Doesn't work on a large Moonlander, does work on a large Pugsley.


----------

